# Tasty Looking GTR Yum Yum



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ah, has that got the 911 front end conversion. Nice



Mook


----------



## TsuchiyaGTR (Jul 27, 2009)

haha Nice cake!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL great!:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Is it not illegal to tint the front screen? LOL

Robbie


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Victoria or chocolate?!


----------



## SNEL (Mar 9, 2008)

[/IMG]


Could be a long wait for the repair on this one!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Where did you get the tyres. Save the rears for me


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Hehehe, very nice indeed! Now how did it taste?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Ae you sure its a GTR?? Has 6 spoke wheels.....someone sold you a replica


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

The stone chips on the roof look nasty.

Robbie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

It's the bonnet "Snouts" that worry me !!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i like it!!

thought it looked like an RS200 front end tho.....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Suspension looks a bit spongy ... i'll get me coat


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

That's the most ghetto cake I ever saw


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like the windscreen needs "De-icing"


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

SNEL said:


> [/IMG]


Ive seen some fancy wheels on GTRs before but these take the biscuit


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday btw!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Has it been modified? :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

SNEL said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Engine out for KK upgrade to 1000 bhp i see


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

SNEL said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Could be a long wait for the repair on this one!


Wow those bonnet charges really went to town


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Come on Geoff said:


> Wow those bonnet charges really went to town


Should have removed the Currants


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> SNEL said:
> 
> 
> > [/IMG]
> ...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

kevan kemp said:


> johnhanton57 said:
> 
> 
> > We are licking our fingers in anticipation
> ...


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i can't believe nobody did this one :


warranty voided if you touch it


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

So it's true then, the GTR gearbox really is made of chocolate.


----------

